# EOS-M + Sigma 30mm f1.4 DC = One sexy camera!



## Mellonhead (Sep 11, 2013)

It is like Sigma made is just for the EOS-M.

(click on the image for full size view)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mellonhead said:


> It is like Sigma made is just for the EOS-M.
> 
> (click on the image for full size view)



That does look great. I had the version before (not the hairy one, not the art) but sadly it was well out on my rebel and +18 AFMA on my 7D so it had to go back. Maybe Canon will come up with a comparable pancake?


----------



## norrafi (Oct 7, 2013)

any pic sample? link?


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 7, 2013)

There is nothing sexy about it. The lens is disproportionally large and heavy. If you find that looks 'sexy', then putting a 70-200 2.8 on it will look sexier. :'(


----------



## Woody (Oct 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Maybe Canon will come up with a comparable pancake?



Pancake lenses are never very fast (f/1.4).

The closest lens is the Canon 35 f/2 IS.


----------



## Mellonhead (Oct 7, 2013)

It's not so much the size, but that I think the design aesthetic of the new Sigma lenses fits nicely with the rather minimalist design of the EOS-M. I had this combo out this weekend at a family gathering and people there really liked the look of this setup.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 7, 2013)

BozillaNZ said:


> There is nothing sexy about it. The lens is disproportionally large and heavy. If you find that looks 'sexy', then putting a 70-200 2.8 on it will look sexier. :'(



Better yet, a big white.

Once it comes out I'll have to try the EOS-M2 on my 400f5.6 (I guess that's just a "medium" white in this case).
Using a compact camera on a large lens still makes sense, the lens is only "large" in one direction, it's like a tube. It's actually not that hard to fit just a tube into various small spaces. The 400f5.6 with a T3 mounted actually fits in the bottle holder on my backpack very well. It's not overly large or unbalanced (and would only be better with a smaller camera).
Putting my 5D2 with battery grip onto that setup not only doubles the weight, but it's virtually impossible to find something to carry it in.
It's the same thing with the 5D2 and battery grip on a Pancake, that combo takes up virtually no more space than the body itself, so there's a ton of places it will fit. Put an 85f1.4 on there and you're back to carrying around something that takes up the same three dimensional space as a toaster.


----------

